# What you absolutely need to know about rideshare taxes



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

https://sherpashare.com/share/what-you-absolutely-need-to-know-about-rideshare-taxes/


----------



## Hal Green (Sep 19, 2014)

fyi


----------



## Tristan Zier (Nov 25, 2014)

Hal Green said:


> https://sherpashare.com/share/what-you-absolutely-need-to-know-about-rideshare-taxes/


This is very basic information that won't be very helpful when actually doing your taxes. If you're interested in more details on tax forms you need to know about and expenses you can write off, check out our guide at *******************/guides/ridesharing[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------

